# Did any of you Vietnam vets ever get to see "puff the dragon" or Spooky in action?



## squatting dog (May 6, 2020)

It was a sight to behold. 
For those not knowing, "Puff The Dragon" was a converted AC 47 prop driven airplane fitted with (3) 7.62 miniguns. Each of its three 7.62 mm miniguns could selectively fire either 50 or 100 rounds per second. It would bank over and let fly with those miniguns.
There was more than one Puff, some fired from the left side while banking, and others from the right. Either way, the effect was instantaneous... red death from above as it was called because every 5th round was a red tracer.


----------



## jerry old (May 20, 2020)

I've seem two documentaries, one had a 105 in it.
The second one also had something besides gattelig guns,
but I cannot remember what it was.
They were always modifying the weapons package within these birds.
That 105, seemed peculiar to me.


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Ever get to see "puff the dragon" or Spooky in action? It was a sight to behold.
> For those not knowing, "Puff The Dragon" was a converted AC 47 prop driven airplane fitted with (3) 7.62 miniguns. Each of its three 7.62 mm miniguns could selectively fire either 50 or 100 rounds per second. It would bank over and let fly with those miniguns.
> There was more than one Puff, some fired from the left side while banking, and others from the right. Either way, the effect was instantaneous... red death from above as it was called because every 5th round was a red tracer.
> 
> View attachment 103314View attachment 103315View attachment 103316View attachment 103319View attachment 103318


What do you mean by bank over? Is that the same as hard rudder? To me, when we bank, we are actually changing the heading or making a turn. A hard rudder can make the plane lay on its side, which is not a good thing, so if that pilot is doing that, he’s a real aviator.


----------



## squatting dog (May 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> What do you mean by bank over? Is that the same as hard rudder? To me, when we bank, we are actually changing the heading or making a turn. A hard rudder can make the plane lay on its side, which is not a good thing, so if that pilot is doing that, he’s a real aviator.


I'm not sure of the correct term. Puff could fly in a slow circle and after dropping some flares it would open up with those mini guns while it was laid over. It was a welcome site on occasion, and nothing but respect for whoever was piloting that bird.


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I'm not sure of the correct term. Puff could fly in a slow circle and after dropping some flares it would open up with those mini guns while it was laid over. It was a welcome site on occasion, and nothing but respect for whoever was piloting that bird.


That’s some flying.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

Millions of rounds and very little to show for it.


----------



## squatting dog (May 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Millions of rounds and very little to show for it.


I don't dare put up pics of the end result. It's not for the faint. but, trust me, when you're in dire straits and you need millions of rounds, you're happy to see puff or spooky show up. Just the sound of that prop job coming in was usually enough to break off any attack. As I said, the NVA called it red death from above and knew enough to leave the area in a hurry.


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2020)

It appears by looking at the picture, that the rounds were fed on a belt and through a tube before going into the chamber. I would imagine that the belt had to be wound on a round big tube of some type and maybe holding about 5000 or more rounds???

I went online and read about this "Warship" named "Puffed the Magic Dragon." I had to find out what the engines and avionics where all about. Just the curiosity of a pilot, I guess.


----------

